# Tea wine potential problem



## Bobp (Feb 9, 2012)

I am unsure why, but the batch of tea wine I have is 4-5 days old.. and is working very very slow.. the Sg has dropped but not a whole lot.. or not what i'm expecting.
here it is..
100 bags luziane,20bags earl greys,1lb raisins..15 lbs sugar in water solution,
nutrient,energizer,pectic enzyme,acid blend,
EC118, culture, I added at the end of the 12 hour start/rest period, and removed the nylon strainer with the tea bags in it

Starting Sg1.117 this eve SG 1.99 

too much sugar i know..and it may be the issue.. someone had a recipe calling for 3-4lb bags i had 3-5lb bags so went with it rather than weiging it...

foaming up.. obviously working but slow it seems.. spooned off the scum..and i whisked in some oxygen at the last stirring..added nutrient and energizer simmilar to whats called for in Skeeter Pee..we'll see i guess 
Any ideas??


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 10, 2012)

I have noticed when making a wine and not using fruit or concentrate of some kind it takes longer to ferment. The most likely cause is even though we add nutrients there are other things yeast need that are not present without fruit. These particulars help the yeast to bud "reproduce" and consume sugar. 

Keep stirring it frequently. Keep it warm 70-75* and even add a small amount of additional nutrient around 1.050. Just an extra boost. 

If you have any super ferment (different than yeast nutrient) use that instead. 1 teaspoon for 6 gallons. 

I'm sure you will be fine. Just needs time and yes that was plenty of sugar. Are you making rocket fuel tea?


----------



## Bobp (Feb 10, 2012)

Rocket fuel..lol i suppose so.. not really intentionally.. although it's easy to find takers for the rocket fuel..lol
few recipes out there though.. it is dropping and i did add the energizer and nutrient. the fruit issue..is why i started putting rasins in my batches... 1 lb to 5 gallons..


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 11, 2012)

Make sure the temperature is around 70 deg. F. The "scum" contains yeast. Let them be. Just pop the lid on and relax.


----------

